# SSri + Wellbutrin... wouldn't this be the perfect combo?



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wouldn't SSri + Wellbutrin be a perfect med combo?

SSri hits Seratonin
Wellbutrin hits Dopamine and Norepinephrine 
*
Seratonin + Dopamine + Norepinephrine = all neurotransmitters covered *

I am currently on Wellbutrin and it's going well, but i feel like something is missing.

I am thinking of adding low dose SSri and see what happens.

Wouldn't this theoretically be the perfect medication combo? 

Cheers,


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Dopamine is not covered. Wellbutrin is NRI 

If you want cover all, is better a MAO-I.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

It would mostly just be an SNRI. Wellbutrin is only a very weak DRI.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I never took an SSRI + Wellbutrin, but I tried 30 g mirtazapine + 300g wellbutrin for a few months. It was mildly effective I guess. Maybe a subtle mood lift, a little less social anxiety even. If anyone's curious, wellbutrin's appetite suppresant effect seemed to win in the end over the mirtazapine "munchies". Although it didn't really work for me I'd probably recommend it for someone who didn't benefit from an SSRI alone for depression, because at least this combo did not worsen anhedonia or have any major side effects aside from appetite suppression, RLS, and a souped-up libido.



jim_morrison said:


> It would mostly just be an SNRI. Wellbutrin is only a very weak DRI.


Are you still taking mirtazapine + effexor? That seems more like what the OP is suggesting, if effexor has more DRI stuff going on. Never tried it myself, does it cause anhedonia? I think I remember reading you having problems with them but I'm not sure with what.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Under17 said:


> Are you still taking mirtazapine + effexor? That seems more like what the OP is suggesting, if effexor has more DRI stuff going on. Never tried it myself, does it cause anhedonia? I think I remember reading you having problems with them but I'm not sure with what.


Nah, I'm no longer taking that combo. Effexor probably has no more DRI than wellbutrin btw, both are only weak-ish DRI's at best.

I think what the OP would actually be suggesting would be a combo more like an SSRI + methylphenidate (an NDRI).

And yeah, effexor caused anhedonia big time :blank.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

As jim said, wellbutrin doesnt significantly increase dopamine, your only increasing serotonine and norepinephedrine. As dopamine is the only anxiety disorder where dopamine is implicated this wont be the perfect combo, even ritalin seems to be pretty useless for social anxiety with MAOI's and dopamine releasers being highly effective.

That said, its possible that combo will do the trick in your case, bigger chance for depression, possibility youll still have SA.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmmm crap. I thought it would be the perfect combo! 

I could always toss in some L dopa for dopamine :b I actually don't like norpinepherine that much. It makes me feel socially anxious/nervous/uncomfortable. Although my depression has been destroyed, it hasn't helped me socially which is a wierd trade off. 

Well, it doesn't hurt to try wellbutrin + ssri.... :blank


Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

JohnG said:


> Dopamine is not covered. Wellbutrin is NRI
> 
> If you want cover all, is better a MAO-I.


According to Wikipedia, Wellbutrin does have dopamine reuptake tho.... :blank

Cheers,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Doesnt hurt at all, but for social anxiety youll probably need something better then LDOPA (unless the ssri would work).


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

The occupancy of dopamine transporter (DAT) by bupropion and its metabolites in the human brain as measured by positron emission tomography was 6-22% in an independent study[126] and 12-35% according to GlaxoSmithKline researchers.[127] Based on analogy with serotonin reuptake inhibitors, higher than 50% inhibition of DAT would be needed for the dopamine reuptake mechanism to be a major mechanism of the drug's action. By contrast, approximately 65% occupancy or greater of DAT is required to achieve euphoria and reach abuse potential.[128] However recent research indicates that dopamine is inactivated by norepinephrine reuptake in the frontal cortex, which largely lacks dopamine transporters, therefore bupropion can increase dopamine neurotransmission in this part of the brain, and this may be one possible explanation for any additional dopaminergic effects.[


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> According to Wikipedia, Wellbutrin does have dopamine reuptake tho.... :blank
> 
> Cheers,


Technically thats correct, but the dopamine reuptake inhibition is so poor this wont lead to increased dopamine.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Technically thats correct, but the dopamine reuptake inhibition is so poor this wont lead to increased dopamine.


Is L dopa more effective than Wellbutrin in terms of dopamine?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> Is L dopa more effective than Wellbutrin in terms of dopamine?


Id say both are useless:b if you want to effectively increase dopamine you need either MAOI's or amphetamine.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Anticholinergics are usefull too, but can have cognitive side effects. (the selective one's used in parkinson).


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Id say both are useless:b if you want to effectively increase dopamine you need either MAOI's or amphetamine.


:b

My doc won't prescribe me MAOI, and i'd rather not try amphetamine because (a) i have an addictive personality and (b) i can't afford to lose any more weight which I know is a side effect of amphetamines.

The only options i have for dopamine right now are Wellbutrin or L Dopa.

I figure there must be a small dopamine boost from Wellbutrin. Even if it's not the primary mechanism of action (obviously its norpinepherine) i think there is still a little bit of a dopamergenic effect.

I sometimes have sexual dreams on Wellbutrin (the other night i dreamt i was in a steamy 3some with two chicks), and i never used to have those before. So there must be some some dopamine action involved.

Cheers,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, ldopa may give you some extra sexual dreams but you wont see much effect on social anxiety .

Besides that i'm not sure wheter thats surely related to dopamine.

I have an addictive personality myself but i'm gonna combine naltrexone with amphetamine to try to counteract the euphoria of amps (they cause excess euphoria in my case wich demotivates me, and makes me more happy not giving a **** about everything).

I would suggest to find a differend doc to prescribe a MAOI (in case the added SSRI wont benefit your anxiety)


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Well, ldopa may give you some extra sexual dreams but you wont see much effect on social anxiety .


Actually I just got some mucuna puriens (velvet bean) and i'm liking it after the first dose. I definetly feel something going on! I've heard this stuff is more effective than even straight L dopa

Not sure what regime i am gonna use now :blank

My options include:

Wellbutrin + Low dose SSri 
Mucuna Puriens + Low dose SSri 
Mucuna Puriens + 5 htp (although this combo isn't strong enough, i tried L dopa + 5 htp in the summer)

Wellbutrin + Low dose SSri + Mucuna Puriens

I think the last combo would be the most potent, but i'd be taking two pharma meds :blank

Cheers,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Mucuna is a mystory, LDOPA cant get properly in the brain without cardidopa as otherwise it gets converted in the body instead of the brain, yet mucuna is more effective in parkinson without cardidopa, it has other active ingriedients besides ldopa.



> but i'd be taking two pharma meds


Ha dude, you should see my polypharmacy (dont try at home kids ).

The last combo seems the best option of those, give that a try!


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah man, I was just on some parkinsons forums and these guys use Mucuna for their actual treatment. And they say it works well. Parkinsons is basically a lack of dopamine, so if Mucuna works for them, it's gotta be fairly solid 

Haha yeah. I'm gonna try the last combo.

I am hoping the SSri takes away some of the social nervousness/anxiety that I feel from the Wellbutrin.

Mucuna is basically a bonus.

Cheers,



crayzyMed said:


> Mucuna is a mystory, LDOPA cant get properly in the brain without cardidopa as otherwise it gets converted in the body instead of the brain, yet mucuna is more effective in parkinson without cardidopa, it has other active ingriedients besides ldopa.
> 
> Ha dude, you should see my polypharmacy (dont try at home kids ).
> 
> The last combo seems the best option of those, give that a try!


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been on the Wellbutrin for 9 weeks, so I know exactly how it helps me, and how I feel on it. 

Now when I add in the low dose SSri, i can observe how I feel on the combo of both. 

I might experiment with removing the Wellbutrin after a month, and see how I feel on just the SSri. 

It's like trial and error really. I want to see how I feel on each med alone, and also combined. 


Cheers,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Wellbutrin + SSRI has been shown to be more effective then the SNRI's, because wellbutrin is a NE releasing agent and not just a reuptake inhibitor, its a good combo.



> Parkinsons is basically a lack of dopamine, so if Mucuna works for them, it's gotta be fairly solid


Keep in mind that ldopa only raises dopamine properly in movement related area's, it doesnt induce dopamine in the reward related pathways wich also involves rythmic firing btw several neurotransmitters and supression of the gabaergic neurons. In short the dopamine increase by ldopa aint that usefull for social anxiety.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah SSRI's should work against wellbutrin anxiety.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I've found this combo to work well after a lot of experimenting with my doctor:
100mg Wellbutrin SR (twice a day)
10mg Lexapro (bedtime) 
0.5 Klonopin (noon)
10mg Propranolol (four times a day)
Yohimbe (twice a day)

Takes care of mood, energy, pro-social, anxiety (especially afternoon anxiety I get), physical shakes (from Wellbutrin), sexual side effects of SSRI, etc.

Your mileage may vary. Consult your doctor before making any changes to your medication treatment.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Eric69 said:


> :b
> I figure there must be a small dopamine boost from Wellbutrin. Even if it's not the primary mechanism of action (obviously its norpinepherine) i think there is still a little bit of a dopamergenic effect.
> 
> I sometimes have sexual dreams on Wellbutrin (the other night i dreamt i was in a steamy 3some with two chicks), and i never used to have those before. So there must be some some dopamine action involved.
> ...


Norepinephrine increase also increases libido.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Take wellbutrin and zoloft. It has a great effect on me. Wellbutrin works on noradrenic receptors and zoloft on serotonin and dopamine (to an extent) But I also take ritalin. this works on dopamine. I know that the three work together nice but even on my ritalin days off they work great.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> Take wellbutrin and zoloft. It has a great effect on me. Wellbutrin works on noradrenic receptors and zoloft on serotonin and dopamine (to an extent) But I also take ritalin. this works on dopamine. I know that the three work together nice but even on my ritalin days off they work great.


Actually i was considering just trying zoloft, but yeah, i think wellbutrin + zoloft would hit all the neurotransmitters!!!!! Wellbutrin hitting norpinepherine and little dopamine. Zoloft hitting seratonin and a little dopamine.

It seems like a good combo on paper.

Cheers


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Actually i was considering just trying zoloft, but yeah, i think wellbutrin + zoloft would hit all the neurotransmitters!!!!! Wellbutrin hitting norpinepherine and little dopamine. Zoloft hitting seratonin and a little dopamine.
> 
> It seems like a good combo on paper.
> 
> Cheers


Its going well for once! I;m on 25mg of zoloft and up to 200mg of SR bupropion a day. Some may need more zoloft and less wellbutrin and others the complete opposite. Try them both out and tinker with the dosages until you're feeling good AND comfortable.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> Its going well for once! I;m on 25mg of zoloft and up to 200mg of SR bupropion a day. Some may need more zoloft and less wellbutrin and others the complete opposite. Try them both out and tinker with the dosages until you're feeling good AND comfortable.


I'm already on 150mg Wellbutrin, so I'd just need to add in the 25mg Zoloft.

Ideally i'd only like to use one neurotransmitter med tho. But i'll try this combo out

Cheers,


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> I'm already on 150mg Wellbutrin, so I'd just need to add in the 25mg Zoloft.
> 
> Ideally i'd only like to use one neurotransmitter med tho. But i'll try this combo out
> 
> Cheers,


I'd like to use one neurotransmitter too but it works so that's what I think about. Taking 2 meds can be hard but the benefits are worth it. Wellbutrin and ssri's both have different modes of action and you'd actually be doing your brain a favor by taking both and keeping it "in balance".


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> I'd like to use one neurotransmitter too but it works so that's what I think about. Taking 2 meds can be hard but the benefits are worth it. Wellbutrin and ssri's both have different modes of action and you'd actually be doing your brain a favor by taking both and keeping it "in balance".


I'm gonna ask my doc for zoloft today.

I'll take both Wellbutrin and Zoloft for 2-3 weeks and see how I feel.

Then I may remove the Wellbutrin and see how I feel.

That way I will know how I feel on Wellbutrin alone, Zoloft and Wellbutrin, and Zoloft alone. And I make a decision on what feels best!

Cheers


----------



## Ena (Oct 13, 2012)

*Wellbutrin + SSSri's perfect cominat ion?*

Well, I would normally use cocaine for dopamine and serotonine effect , but now since i got stuck in this state , Im wondering what u think about this combo?? I read the article before by someone and was rather confusing :roll

But , I was on SSRIs for a month or so and it worked well!! but i felt lethargic,not motivated much and extremelly lazy no sexual apettte ! So i decided to take wellbutrin as heard this drug does wonders!!! My doc said to stop the SSRIs -- i anyway dont take big doses as im scared, and take wellbutrin only to see the effects. But i like to combine both of them , what you think?? Btw, its my first day on Wellbutrin i felt good after taking 150mg so just took another ,the result not having at all sleep for 20h now!!:roll


----------



## TooRational (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, an SSRI and Wellbutrin is theoretically the best medication combination. The problem is that most SSRI's make a large percentage of individuals gain a LOT of weight. For instance, I took Celexa for social anxiety. It was a miracle drug; cleared it all up 100%. However, by month 9, I had packed on 15 lbs (I took 40 mg). My metabolism is not the best, but it is not the worst either. I am very average relative to metabolism. However, right now I'm looking for an add-on to clear up the 15% of the problem that Wellbutrin doesn't solve for me, but I'm trying to find something, anything, besides an SSRI. I really don't want to have to do Celexa again, as I'm sure that I'll gain weight. And, keep in mind, I run 4-5 miles (usually 5) on the treadmill at least 5 days per week, sometimes 6. And I lift weights. And I'm still worried about gaining weight on Celexa.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anybody had any experience adding Wellbutrin to an SNRI like Cymbalta?


----------

